# Monitor/Tegu Bites?



## spidersandmonsters (Jul 26, 2011)

I got a few packets of Nature Zone Monitor/Tegu Bites, they're essentially little chunks of chicken with all the nutrients they need mixed in. Gaia didn't take to them at all, but I scrambled an egg up for her and mixed some bites in and she devoured it! So any, these bites seem to be a really good source of nutrition by the packet, anybody know anything about them?


----------



## frost (Jul 27, 2011)

iv never seen that in any of the pet stores iv been in.


----------



## Vince (Jul 27, 2011)

They seem to hit or miss. I have some for my beardie and they seem to help get him interested in his greens when they're sprinkled in. Got some for the gecko and she has no interest. I view them more as something to help their interest in what they're SUPPOSED to be eating when mixed in.


----------



## spidersandmonsters (Jul 27, 2011)

I've never seen to Tegu ones at a pet store, but they do have them for like geckis and stuff at PetsMart. And Vince, that's what I was thinking. They seem to have alot of good stuff in them, just not enough of it, so I figure they couldn't hurt as an add-in.


----------



## tora (Jul 27, 2011)

Gaia is a new baby right? You shouldn't be feeding much egg, if any. It can make it harder to absorb calcium, and when they grow as fast as they do they need all the calcium they can get! About the bites, I've never tried them, but I think I know what you're talking about.


----------



## Vince (Jul 27, 2011)

spidersandmonsters said:


> I've never seen to Tegu ones at a pet store, but they do have them for like geckis and stuff at PetsMart. And Vince, that's what I was thinking. They seem to have alot of good stuff in them, just not enough of it, so I figure they couldn't hurt as an add-in.


Exactly. I see them as an add-in to help get them interested in the other food they're sprinkled on. Our beardie does okay with his (supposed to smell like prickly pears), but the ones we got for the gecko (smells like bananas) have become dubia food since she has zero interest in them.


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 27, 2011)

"A soft, moist food flavored with real Chicken and Chicken Liver. This ready to eat food is high in protein, calcium,and essential nutrients. It is has the aroma and flavor of real Chicken and Liver which Monitors, Tegus and other meat eating lizards find irressistable. It is also a favorite of Box Turtles" This is the description but no one has an actual ingredient list anywhere. I've had free sample packets of various types, but they are always hit and miss with my animals.


----------



## chelvis (Jul 27, 2011)

I keep a container of these around for emergancies. Like eletristy goes out and all my good foos spoils, fire hits the area and can not leave for a few days all have happen to me. So i keep some of the perpared foods around just for those situations. I dont really use them for a main food or supplment though.


----------



## Neeko (Jul 27, 2011)

There is freeze dried meat you can get. It's for pets. I've only seen it a online but it might be a good back up. Just add water


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 27, 2011)

A friend that manages a pet shop gave me two different brands. One was listed as for Tegus & Monitors and the other was simply listed as for carnivorous lizards... my Tegu wouldn't eat either one...


----------



## chelvis (Jul 27, 2011)

Neeko, i have tried the freeze dried that they make for dogs and the new one on the market for reptiles. My tegu did not either of them. He does like the zoo med canned tegu diet and the nature zone so i just keep those on hand. Not to mention if i dont have eletricity i have to ration water, got to love living on a well, lol.


----------



## Neeko (Jul 27, 2011)

If all else fails canned cat food? If there's ever a time when I need meat for my guys ill just... To graphic for a post lol


----------



## tora (Jul 27, 2011)

Yea I keep blue buffalo wilderness canned cat food on hand, it's like 95% meat.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 28, 2011)

I am not fan of pre packaged food there is so much other stuff they an eat you. I agree with tora I woul not be feeding eggs often if at all for a baby.


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 28, 2011)

I know what you mean, but I am a big fan of Blue Buffalo. I feed it it my cat and dogs, and have no qualms about feeding their canned products to a tegu if needed. They have the Wilderness line which is almost 100% meat, potatoes rather than grain, natural carageenan and guar for packaging, then vitamin additives. No artificial preservatives.


----------



## chelvis (Jul 28, 2011)

you want a can food that is 100% meat and in things like buffalo, rabbit and phesant. Look up a dog food called Evengers. We use to stock it at a store i worked at and we would eat their dog meals right out the can! This is some top notch stuff. Come to think of it, might pick some up. Emergancy supply is low and its fire season where I'm at. 

http://www.evangersdogfood.com/


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 28, 2011)

I have given canned food to my dogs it seems to looen their poop I would not even want to try that with Tonka his poops are loose enough. I still think a better option would be raw meat diet for dogs it is ground up bones and meat much fresher than something in a can. I think maybe because I can't eat out of a can that is part of the propblem. I hate that I have to feed my skink dog food and that includes evo, blue label etc that are 95% chicken, beef etc. I could see if the tegu was struggling to eat and needed to gain weight or they are sick and not eating but that is it or if somehow I did not have acess to fresher food. Jut the smell alone gags me.


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 30, 2011)

I feed my skink ground turkey mixed with veggies and fruit. just a thought.


----------

